# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  ارشدی ها بیان تو

## zamin shenas

کسایی که ارشد قبول شدن یا برا ارشد میخونن تجربیاتشونو بگن

----------

